# Dusk of D.A.W.N. - Cyberpunk TCG



## Fjord Games (8. Juli 2013)

[attachment=13319oD_desktop_169_1600x1200_mmo.jpg]

Hey Leute!
Wir haben vor kurzem unser eigenes Spielestudio gegründet. Wenn ihr euch für Independent Spiele, Sammelkartenspiele und/oder Cyberpunk interessiert, dann könnte euch unser Projekt interessieren: *Dusk of D.A.W.N.*
Dies ist auch eine großartige Möglichkeit, einem Spiel von Beginn bis zur Fertigstellung zu folgen, ohne inhaltsleeres Marketinggerede.  Wir sind ein kleines Team und möchten jedes Mitglied unserer Community als Menschen behandeln und nicht als weitere Zahl in unseren Statistiken. Wir lieben Spiele und wollen großartige Werke erschaffen!

Dusk of D.A.W.N. ist ein strategisches Kartenspiel und stellt euch in die Rolle eines Geschäftsführers, der einen Megakonzern leitet. Unter diesem Aspekt baut ihr euer eigenes perfektes Deck aus Karten zusammen, welches aus Gebäuden, Einheiten und Strategien besteht, sowie Taktiken, die als Sofortkarten fungieren. All das braucht ihr, um eure Konkurrenz auszuschalten. In euren Kämpfen findet ihr außerdem Beutekarten, die ihr entweder nutzen könnt, um euer Deck auszubauen, oder ihr opfert diese Karten, um seltenere Karten herzustellen.
Wir befinden uns derzeit in der Pre-Alpha und werden über die nächsten Wochen mehr und mehr Informationen herausgeben. Wenn ihr interessiert seid, dann würden wir es begrüßen, wenn ihr unserer Facebook-Fanseite ein "Like" spendiert: Facebook
Ihr könnt uns auch auf Twitter folgen: Twitter @DuskOfDawnGame

[attachment=13323oD_screenshot_matchscreen_mmo.jpg]

Gerne beantworten wir eure Fragen, die euch in den Sinn kommen. Wir sind natürlich auch offen für Vorschläge!
Sofern ihr interessiert seid, die zweite Karte aus dem Spiel zu entdecken, dann springt direkt rüber zu Facebook. Wir werden sie präsentieren, sobald wir 100 Likes erreichen.
Wir freuen uns auf euer Feedback!

Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/duskofdawngame
Twitter : https://twitter.com/DuskOfDawnGame
Webseite: http://www.duskofdawn.com (currently a landing page. The official site will launch in a couple of weeks).

 

 

---------------------

Zwischen den in diesem Unterforum publizierten Inhalten und unserem Verlag Computec Media (sowie den zugehörige Abteilungen), besteht keinerlei Zusammenarbeit oder Zugehörigkeit. Wir distanzieren uns ausdrücklich von den angebotenen Inhalten der Thread-Ersteller.


----------



## Fjord Games (8. Juli 2013)

Durch das Erreichen von 100 Facebook Fans möchten wir euch die vorgestellte Karte nicht vorenthalten:

[attachment=13322:e01_cloning_facility.png]

Wenn ihr mehr über Aktionen und Ladungen wissen wollt, die bei dieser Karte eine Rolle spielen, dann schaut doch hier vorbei.


----------



## Fjord Games (16. Juli 2013)

Inzwischen wurden weitere Karten veröffentlicht! 

[attachment=13324:e01_covering_purchase.png] [attachment=13325:e01_bunker_system.png] [attachment=13326:e01_fortified_buildings.png]


----------



## Fjord Games (26. Juli 2013)

[attachment=13321oD_screenshot_matchscreen_mmo.jpg]

[attachment=13320oD_screenshot_homecreen_mmo.jpg]

Wir haben heute einen umfangreicheren Blogpost veröffentlicht. Schaut mal rein.


----------



## Fjord Games (5. August 2013)

Das war ein langes Wochenende. Wir haben unser Promovideo aufgenommen und unsere Homepage fertiggestellt. Ich glaube, ich habe seit Freitag 6 Stunden geschlafen und bin echt kaputt.

Aber wir haben es geschafft. Unsere Homepage ist online. Wenn ihr also mehr über das Spiel wissen wollt, dann schaut mal rüber auf www.fjordgames.com. Wir haben zusammen mit der Seite auch einen Blogeintrag veröffentlicht, indem man etwas über die Entstehung unserer Illustrationen erfährt.

[attachment=13331oD_booster_169_1600x1200_mmo.jpg]


----------



## Fjord Games (17. August 2013)

Hi Leute!

Wir haben gerade unsere Kartenbibliothek online gestellt und ihr könnt jetzt alle bereits veröffentlichten Karten interaktiv bestaunen und zudem einen kleinen Vorgeschmack auf die kommenden Karten erhaschen. 

Und ja, die Karten sind nun auch auf *deutsch* anzuschauen.


Anatomie der Spielkarten
Kartenbibliothek

Schaut doch mal vorbei.

[attachment=13338:card_library.png]


----------



## Fjord Games (13. Januar 2014)

Hallo Leute!

Wir haben viele Monate sehr hart gearbeitet und häufiger 16-Stunden Tage auf uns genommen, um unser Spiel "Dusk of DAWN" zu entwickeln. Nun möchten wir unser Spiel auch zu eurem Spiel machen!

Wenn ihr auf Science-Fiction oder Cyberpunk steht oder wenn gerne Online Kartenspiele spielt, haben wir eine gute Nachricht:
Ab sofort ist der zweite öffentliche Build der Alphaversion des Spiels verfügbar! Zögert nicht und besucht http://www.duskofdawn.com, und spielt direkt euer erstes Match als CEO eures eigenen Megakonzerns!

Wir sind überzeugt davon, dass Dusk of DAWN eine großartige Bereicherung für das CCG-Genre ist und wir wissen, dass wir in der Zukunft das Spiel noch einzigartiger machen können, als es ohnehin schon ist.

Ihr wollt weitere Informationen zum Spiel? Kein Problem, auf unserer Internetseite findet ihr eine Fülle an Informationen, die sicherlich die meisten eurer Fragen beantworten:
http://www.fjordgames.com/duskofdawn

Ihr könnt uns eine Freude bereiten, indem ihr einen Beitrag zu unserer Crowdfunding-Kampagne leistet oder einfach nur das Wort verbreitet:
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/dusk-of-d-a-w-n

Wir freuen uns auf euren Besuch im Spiel!


----------



## Fjord Games (27. Juni 2015)

Nach langer Zeit der Neuentwicklung wird es das Spiel demnächst umgesetzt in Unity geben!

 

Wir würden uns über einen "Daumen hoch" in Steam Greenlight freuen:

http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=469395286


----------

